# Accessoires iPad



## Deleted member 115453 (2 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, possédant un iPad depuis mi avril sans pochette (je la laisse dans la protection plastique), j'attendais donc qu'elle sorte en France pour pouvoir acheter les accessoires, mais je vois que finalement, alors que l'ipad est déjà sortie en France, les accessoires, autres que ceux d'Apple, ne sont pas encore disponibles sur le site d'Apple !!!! 
Est ce que qqn par hasard est allé faire un tour a l'Apple store du Louvre et a vu s'il y avait d'autres accessoires que ceux d'apple en vente ? étant en pleine préparation pour le bac, je n'ai pas vraiment le temps de me déplacer pour rien...

En attente de vos réponses 

Alexandre


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2010)

A l'Apple Store, je ne sais pas, mais à la FNAC de la Défense, ça fait deux mois qu'ils ont tout un tas de pochettes pour l'iPad de différentes marques.
Je suppose que c'est le cas aussi dans les autres FNAC.

Tu cherches quoi comme "accessoire" ? Juste une pochette de protection ?


----------



## Deleted member 115453 (2 Juin 2010)

J'avais vu a la FNAC qu'ils avaient la pochette be.ez mais je voudrais aussi une housse en silicone griffin. Et j préférerai les acheter en même temps


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2010)

D't'façons, si tu ne veux pas te déplacer pour rien, tu regardes sur leur site, tu as la possibilité de voir la dispo en magasin par article.


----------



## Patou34 (2 Juin 2010)

Est-ce que quelqu'un connaît le prix de la pochette "officielle" qui permet d'incliner l'iPad une fois posé ?

Pour le moment, les accessoires me semblent plutôt... limités.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2010)

Vous devriez attendre un peu, ne pas vous jeter tout de suite sur les accessoires, attendre de voir si vous en avez vraiment besoin, si ils valent le prix qu'ils coûtent, ce qu'en pensent ceux qui n'ont pas pu attendre...

Non ?

Enfin, vous faites comme vous voulez, c'est votre pognon - mais l'impatience est un des plus gros producteur de regrets.


----------



## S.Jobs (2 Juin 2010)

Quelqu'un a testé les coques de ce type?

C'est pas trop "chaud" à positionner?

http://www.amazon.fr/Bluetrade-Etui...?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1275473365&sr=8-15


----------



## Deleted member 115453 (2 Juin 2010)

perso, je trouve qu'une housse est indispensable pour éviter de rayer la bête


----------



## clochelune (2 Juin 2010)

alecdu92 a dit:


> perso, je trouve qu'une housse est indispensable pour éviter de rayer la bête



j'ai pris une housse inCase (car housse Apple indisponible) trouvant que c'est nécessaire en effet!
et un dock connector avec clavier intégré (indispensable poru mes recherches en écriture)

je voudrais savoir, j'hésite avec le dock connector pour appareil photo
j'ai lu qu'il avait une prise USB femelle...
peut-on charger sa clé USB sur cette prise (pour mes documents Pages) ?

y a-t-il une autre solution que l'envoi via Mail pour les documents Pages ?
ça marche avec TimeCapsule (que j'ai) ?

merci de vos éclaircies

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h45 ----------




Patou34 a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un connaît le prix de la pochette "officielle" qui permet d'incliner l'iPad une fois posé ?
> 
> Pour le moment, les accessoires me semblent plutôt... limités.



39 euros environ! mais indisponible

j'ai donc pris la housse InCase (un peu plus chère) reçue en deux jours et qui elle aussi permet d'incliner son iPad et le protège très bien 
l'AppleStore le propose au lieu de la housse Apple en produit équivalent
franchement satisfaite


----------



## Deleted member 115453 (2 Juin 2010)

tu peux utiliser Dropbox, gratuit pour 2Go de stockage. En plus l'application iPad/iPhone est gratuite


----------



## clochelune (2 Juin 2010)

alecdu92 a dit:


> tu peux utiliser Dropbox, gratuit pour 2Go de stockage. En plus l'application iPad/iPhone est gratuite



oui mais c'est sur internet, comme un site web qui garde les données et les envoies... je suis nulle là-dedans! me faut une solution simple ;-)
j'ai choisi Apple pour sa simplicité, donc ;-)
merci quand même pour l'info qui sera utile à des plus calés

car comment tu mets tes documents Pages là-dedans , je n'y connais rien en site informatique, FTP etc... et ne veux rien avoir à faire avec ça!


----------



## Deleted member 115453 (2 Juin 2010)

j'ai installé l'application sur mon mac, et en faisant glisser les documents dans le dossier qui a été crée suite a cette installation, ils sont automatiquement ajoutés sur internet, et en démarrant l'appli ipad, je les ouvre sur pages ou numbers ou keynote. c'est simple ^^enfin, je trouve


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2010)

clochelune a dit:


> un dock connector avec clavier intégré


 
C'est bien, ça ?
Je ne pense pas acheter d'iPad parce que, globalement, je n'en vois pas l'utilité, mais ça, ça me fait hésiter. 

Comme j'écris un peu partout, c'est parfois un peu pesant de trimballer le MBP... 

Je me demandais si l'écriture sur iPad avec dock clavier était confortable quand tu écris entre 2 et 4 heures d'affilée - pour les yeux, par exemple, est-ce qu'on n'a pas un peu le nez collé à l'écran vu la proximité avec le clavier ?

Et la taille de l'écran, pour un document pages, ce n'est pas un peu petit ?

Tes impressions sur l'association des deux m'intéressent.

EDIT
Et quelle autonomie en utilisation avec clavier sur Pages ?
Et je peux écouter de la zique en même temps ? 

EDIT 2
Et est-ce que, à trimballer le iPad dans sa housse + le clavier tu ne perds pas un peu le côté nomade du iPad ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h26 ----------



clochelune a dit:


> car comment tu mets tes documents Pages là-dedans , je n'y connais rien en site informatique, FTP etc... et ne veux rien avoir à faire avec ça!


 
Ouais, pareil.
En plus, le fait de savoir que mes précieux écrits sont je ne sais où, à la merci du premier bidouilleur venu...

Parano, parano, quand tu nous tiens...


----------



## Paolito90 (2 Juin 2010)

pour ce qui est des document iwork, pour les transferers d'itunes vers l'ipad, il faut avoir itunes mis à jour et il suffi, dans l'icone "applications" dans les réglages de l'ipad de sélectionner l'apps (pages ou autres..) et de faire "importer".
pour l'inverse, (ipad vers pc ou mac) il faut faire "éxporter" depuis l'apps (pages ou autres...) et de connecter l'ipad à itunes et de récuperer le document de la même façon que comment vous le mettez sur votre ipad.
voila j'épère que vous aurez compris ( si qui va etre dur :rateau::rateau.
  Pour ce qui est du dock+clavier, l'ipad est légerement incliné vers l'arrière, ce qui fait qu'il n'est pas si proche de vos yeux donc asser confortable. Mais je trouve dommage le fait de ne pas pouvoir le contrôler a 100% avec le clavier, ce qui provoque quelques douleur au bras ou à la main après plusieurs heures d'utilisation... C'est pour cela qu'il est pratique de le jailbreak et d'installer l'apps pouvant controler l'ipad avec une souris bluetooth (magic mouse ou autre...) ce qui sera très confortable à long tèrme.

Paolito


----------

